# Looking for good Digital HD Antenna



## markwco (Feb 27, 2013)

I have two TV's, one Standard Def and one Hi-Def and since I just got rid of satellite will be using OTA programming.
Does anyone have any good suggestions for antennas? I've looked at Terk and their HDTVA and HDTVI look nice. I want something that I can hang on a wall or lay somewhere that won't take up a lot of space and for that reason I like the Terk FDTV2, FDTV2A, and FDTV1A. I also like the size of the Solid Signal HD-Blade. I should add that I'm looking for an internal antenna. 
Any opinions of the above or any suggestions?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Take a look at the Antennas Direct antennas. I find them to be better than Terk. I have a ClearStream 2 amplified antenna and am very pleased with it. by the way, there's no such thing as a "digital" antenna. Analog or digital, antennas make no distinction of the two modes of broadcasting.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

markwco said:


> I have two TV's, one Standard Def and one Hi-Def and since I just got rid of satellite will be using OTA programming.
> Does anyone have any good suggestions for antennas? I've looked at Terk and their HDTVA and HDTVI look nice. I want something that I can hang on a wall or lay somewhere that won't take up a lot of space and for that reason I like the Terk FDTV2, FDTV2A, and FDTV1A. I also like the size of the Solid Signal HD-Blade. I should add that I'm looking for an internal antenna.
> Any opinions of the above or any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


If you like the HD Blade then I would contact Solid Signal, they have someone that can help you with your antenna choice. Antenna help request form: http://www.solidsignal.com/p/ota.asp?mc=03&d=antenna-help


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It would depend of your location. A few ppl around here are using Terk T-55.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Check with www.tvfool.com and make sure when you enter your address, the stations you want are strong enough to use an internal antenna. If you IN Denver, and not up in the foothills, you should be ok. My uncle lived in the foothills, and could not get any Denver stations, but could get Cheyenne, Wyo way off in the distance just fine


----------



## markwco (Feb 27, 2013)

I went to TV Fool and entered my coordinates and got the following link to share:

It seems this forum won't allow me to post URL's but you already would know the tvfool part of it so the following just has to go behind it. There is no space between the 5 and 4 as it shows.

/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d1dda5146621754


Thank you for the advice and maybe this will help. I'm located just north of Denver near the foothills (Northglenn/Thornton)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And what stations you are prefer ?
Here is your URL


----------



## markwco (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess I should have listed the stations that are most important are:

KDVR 32
KCNC 35
KMGH 7
KUSA 9
KBDI 13
KPXC 43
KTVD 19
KRMA 18
KWGN 34
KFCT 22.1
KDEN 29


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Pretty much the only stations you will get with an indoor antenna are the ones listed as LOS, which is Line of Sight. You *might* get some one the 1edge ones between the LOS listings *IF* you move the antenna around to get the best signal.

You might buy from a store that allows returns to try it out first, before investing in a mail order version. Another option is to use a bow tie UHF antenna with 4 bow ties, and mounting it in an attic or closet, as they provide a lot of additional gain over a standard indoor antenna.


----------

